# light fell on plants late in flowering



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 10, 2008)

ok HUGE dillema here lights fell on all the plants nothing was burned just my stems got bruised prettygood will this mess up everything and shock the plant or will it be fine? i reallyneed to know put a stick in the soil and tied the plant to the stick and its holding up nicely like that just want to know if they shall hold up fine like that or do i need to do something? thanks everybody


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 10, 2008)

If you supported them and they are holding up and looking OK, you'll be fine. You have probably slowed flowering a little as the plant will mend the hurt area. Supporting was the best thing to do...here's some *GREEN MOJO* to help them through... Good luck


----------



## Blunted (Feb 10, 2008)

yeah I would assume going to hurt your yield, stresses like this also could lead to hermi. how long in flower are you


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 10, 2008)

well im growing lowryder crosses i was about 10-12 days before being done *punches wall and throws bottle of vodka at wall* but hopefully she should be alright huh? they are looking good just being supported


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 10, 2008)

and if anyone knows how long will it take before the plant will heal and be able to hold itself up? if it ever will be able to again.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 10, 2008)

add at least another week onto your projected schedule now... you'll b fine


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks that crazy guy from up north you made me feel soooo much better about the situation if i could give you two thanks i would lol


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 11, 2008)

ive had the same thing happen to me.  I went on vacation for a week and the person tending my plants messed with my light so when i got home i opened the closet door and my 400w hps was laying ontop of my plants.  It burned the hell out of the top growth and broke a few branches.  If i had gotten home about an hour later the whole apartment building would have been in flames.  They recovered but I did loose some growth time due to shock.   I think you will be fine.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 11, 2008)

Yo lowrydergrower775,

   Glad to hear that you staked them for support, sorry to hear about the lights falling. It seems like it's always something for all of us dude. If there are any breaks in the tissue of the stalks or stems, then some warm softened wax around that section will further protect the plant from an illegal entry by a critter or some sort of bacteria.:stoned:

 Many insects will look for a wounded site and lay eggs in there where as normally they couldn't. Patients is what is required the most, Like everyone else said add on about a weak, and be seriously thinking re-veg for clones perhaps, depending on the extent of the damage.
First aid is on the way dude.MMA.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 11, 2008)

If you half snapped a leg would you be shocked?
the same goes for the plant, wrap any wounds and to seal as KK said and put your schedule back 2 weeks, she isnt dead, just traumatised.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks everyone for such quick replies really appreciate it you guys are the best


----------



## lowrys girl (Feb 17, 2008)

youre amazing, you'll figure out what to do, but you probably already have


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 17, 2008)

thank god for marijuana's resilliance, or however you spell it, the plant is super tuff as long as the roots arent jacked with!


Dc


----------

